# Pizotifen



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello, I am taking Pizotifen every night (0.5 mg I think? Just a small dose) and when I was prescribed them a couple of months  ago I told my Dr I was going to be starting ICSI and he advised me to check with our consultant before treatment starts to make sure they're ok. 

I emailed the contact we were given and she said she'd get back to me but hasn't, so wondered if anyone can tell me if I should keep taking them?

Xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It doesnt appear to interact with any of the usual drugs used for ICSI treatment. However the data in pregnancy is very limited so manufacturer advises it should only be taken if circumstances are compelling. You would need to speak with your prescriber to discuss risks and benefits as it will depend on your personal situation and why you are taking the pizotifen in the first place.


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you very much   xx


----------

